# Autotrail dakota habitation door



## billjoy (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there anywhere I might get parts for my 05 AT dakota habitation door, I need the door opener lever which is attached to the outside handle.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*at*

HI THERE, phone autotrail give them the build number off your paperwork, they are very good.
Eddie.


----------

